# Found good homes for 2 more of the Found puppies



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Love Bug went home with a young girl on Saturday. He dad had recently gotten a golden retriever and she has been wanting a pup for sometime She thought it would be fun for them to train together. Love Bugs new name is Bailey. The girl had went shopping the day before bought her a new collar, leash, toy and bed. I know that she will be loved to pieces. 









The second one to find a home was Puppy. I know alot of you thought she was sweetheart and liked her best. She is now living on 12acre farm with a german shepherd/lab cross that was a rescue. She has 11 doggie cousins. These people were super nice and were interested in my dog club they are living in a town that is only about 8miles from the club. The guy really liked the price and thought is sounded liek fun. I hope they show up we are going to keep in contact with email but it would be fun to see her grow up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good job! Sounds like they are going to be happy puppies. How many do you have left?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad to hear you feel good about their homes... They certainly deserve it. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General V*

General V

Sounds like both puppies found wonderful, loving, homes!!
They owe their happy lives to you!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is wonderful news, sounds like they both have gone to very loving homes.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have one that deffinately needs a home. I have a college boy coming to look at her in an hr or so. He hunts waterfowl lives on the lake right now. His previous dog was a beagle that passed due to old age. He sounded nice on the phone. Said he had the money for her spay and didnt hesitate when I said I needed proof she was spayed sent to me. 
Then there is this pup








I absolutely love her. She is a thinker she will need a strong/firm but loving hand to train her. She is unlike the other pups. I know I should just work at find her a home but part of me wants to keep her along with the little male. I do have the money set aside to spay her and neuter him. Right now I have the time since I am not working. But is it fair to her to live here with me and my other dogs or should I keep looking for just the right home for her. I am afraid that if I am not careful she will end up on a chain in someone backyard or worse.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

General V said:


> I have one that deffinately needs a home. I have a college boy coming to look at her in an hr or so. He hunts waterfowl lives on the lake right now. His previous dog was a beagle that passed due to old age. He sounded nice on the phone. Said he had the money for her spay and didnt hesitate when I said I needed proof she was spayed sent to me.
> Then there is this pup
> 
> 
> ...


 
She is gorgeous and sounds like a doll. It sounds like you really love her and she would do well growing up with a sibling I'm sure. If I were you I would talk to this guy in person and grill him. If you don't think he can provide a good stable home or get a weird feeling, then I say keep her.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

The college guy Travis is kind of shy but when he started talking about his beagle his whole face lite up and he got that fast excited kind of talking. You could tell he really loved that dog. His landlord has a pit bull said it was alright to have the pup. He was talking to her about hunting. Didnt care that she peed on him. lol she was soaking up their love. He had to run to the ATM as I forgot to put in the re-homing fee. I am only asking 50$ to help cover the food and medical plus the extra toys. Alot of people are asking alot more for puppies than that.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would be happy to contribute to the cost of the spay so that sweet little girl can stay with you !!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I would be happy to contribute to the cost of the spay so that sweet little girl can stay with you !!!


As would I !


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing an awesome job! You are such a great person!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

:artydude

Let's hear it for puppy homes...

:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you. That is awfully sweet of you guys to offer to help spay her but I have the money for that. What I dont know is if I can give her the best, am I chewing off more than I can handle. I love her and she loves me that is the hard part.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Of course you can give her the best!!! You started her life by saving her. Congrats on finding homes for the other pups!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Such a hard decision and one every breeder faces I am sure. So hard to truly see into others hearts and heads and know if they would love the pups as much as we do. Whether you keep the little girl or not, I have faith your heart will tell you what is right. You know dogs, and know the love you have. You have done such a good thing.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

God bless you!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She looks really sweet. Betcha she'd be a nice addition if you chose to keep her.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Perhaps you are meant to keep her, either forever or for a little bit longer until the right person or family comes along. You have done such an awesome job with these guys. While I hate how they were dumped, it was obviously meant to be, because now they will have great lives! All thanks to you!!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

The puppies are so cute. I'm so glad they've found good homes thanks to you


----------

